# Pinioning



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

has anybodys baby had to have an opperation? i dont no anyone that has so it would be nice to no someone else whos has.

My baby nancy had to have an operation on a tumor she had on her right wing.The tumor was caused by a build up of calcium the poor thing could hardly move it it just seemed to get bigger and bigger and it was dragging her down it looked like a bit of pink bubble gum stuck on her wing.Her previous owner agreed to have her looked at before i took her and sid. she was seen by an avian vet called allan k jones he is one hard man to get an appointment with he told us he would be able to remove the tumor but he would also have to take away her flight feathers because of were the tumor was so nancy has a piece of her wing missing wich means she will never fly again this procedure has a weird name i cant even say pinioning.Her owner felt bad and asked if i still wanted them seeing as she would be disabled of course i still wanted them there such beautiful birds.her owner felt really bad that i was giving them a home and they had the chance to come out of the cage for the first time and she would never be able to fly.

Anyway she had it done she is fine now her wing has healed her plaster was so cute it was bright pink with purple hearts on of course after a week or two she had got it off we took her to have a check up and she was fine so brought her and sid home with me:clap:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is very sad that she will never fly again  But hopefully she will feel at home without it! 
I am glad she has recovered and is well now! And that they are home with you, after all that!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad to hear she is all better now


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks i think she loves it here she comes out and waits for us to put her on the floor and sit and play with her she lets us no when she wants to go back by heading to the bottom of the cage and waiting she is so laid back lol but she is coping fine


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a bird who will never fly - the ppl who had them before me cut one wing clean through to the bone and cut alot of the bone off not just the wing feathers 

but ya know it doesn't seem to bother him (now anyway) when i 1st got him he couldn't move his wing at all not just a small bit w/out it bleeding, now he can flap w/out bleeding 

he still moves all around his cage, even when his cage is open he doesn't come out though he is content just sitting on the one perch looking out the window or sitting on a food dish or stradling the corner of the cage whistling to me 

but he has come to the door a couple times, So i'm hoping he's going to start venturing out with all the other birds and see what cool things sit ontop of his cage to play with 

if he'd come out and see the huge play gym - he'd fall in love with it , it sits in front of his window LOL


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m sure he will adjust just like some people i no


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am sure she is happy to be home with you and healthy. Animals deal with disabilities all the time, it is sad, but I am sure she will live a happy content life nonetheless


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

she is doing great she seems to just get on with it.I think sometimes she has got a second chance with someone else who will give them the freedom to come in and out the cage as they please but before i had got her she had never been out so in one way she dose not no what she is missing out on but its not stopped her from letting me get her out and play with her on the floor. It is heart breaking to see the other 3 flying around and then to see her try to do something that should come so natural and she cant im just glad is aloud out of the cage now and can have a bit of freedom. We have the two cages pushed together so they can go from one to the other along the ladder or up the top cola quite often like to sleep on top of the cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Birds are so adaptable that disabilities like that hardly bother them!  I'm glad that she recovered well from the surgery. Avian medicine has come so far, it's great that surgery is an option to save our little feathered friends.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She sounds like she is adapting well to not been able to fly!  I am glad that she is with you, and is able to be let out of the cage!


----------

